# Molly is sad Turk is dead



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Turk was filthy dirty so thought I would put him in the wash....bad idea he is totally destroyed now poor thing He was her favorite toy so guess we will have to get her a new one she loved that thing. Tried to hide him when he went in the laundry basket but it's like she knew he was in there. Anyhow we are going to try and sew him up but all his stuffing is gone except the weird plastic squeaker that was in him. It said he was machine washable


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She needs a funeral for a bit of closure maybe.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We are going to try and sew him he was so perky before and she loved him she slept with him it's so sad we hid him for now and gave her a new toy we bought today a kong pig she is enjoying it so maybe she will forget about Turk

The first Turk day image love at first sight


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Came up with a brilliant idea we are going to stuff a pair of socks in his back and sew him up Christine is devastated ha!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> We are going to try and sew him he was so perky before and she loved him she slept with him it's so sad we hid him for now and gave her a new toy we bought today a kong pig she is enjoying it so maybe she will forget about Turk
> 
> The first Turk day image love at first sight


Love that picture of Molly.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hurrah!! Turk will live to fight another day. And socks are just poo's _favourite_ things, great idea!! Like a Kinder egg


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hurrah!! Turk will live to fight another day. And socks are just poo's _favourite_ things, great idea!! Like a Kinder egg


Too funny she does love socks for some reason. If one is lying around I will spot her jumping around shaking it Will post a post op of Turk once he gets his operation


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor Turk. Not to worry, sew him up, he will get a new lease of life! Lola's toys frequently undergo surgery by way of organ retrieval!  they do just fine in the afterlife!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - I woke to this news of Turk, I hope he makes a full recovery, if I stuffed a toy with socks I think it would be wrecked in record time, like Marion says it will be like a kinder egg, a treat inside a treat - the gift that keeps on giving! 
I would but dirty socks in Turk - it will make him smell more appealing to Molly haha 
All our toys look like "dead Turk" mini Winnie the poo ended up in the bin yesterday


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

This is what remains of Donk. Still a lot of tug games left in the remains.
Arms and legs in the bin well what was left of them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha poor donk, I can't say boycie looks too remorseful! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And this is why the owner of PAH is on the rich list  I love these naught poos, I gave Poppy her very own sock last night as she was feeling very fruity and I thought it might save my leg. She's not interested in it, it's so different when it's stolen goods


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha poor donk, I can't say boycie looks too remorseful! X


It was Poppy who destroyed Donk nothing is safe with her x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As someone who has performed surgery on multiple stuffies I wish you the best. Save the squeaker, sometimes they'll still function. Good luck Turk!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh no - I woke to this news of Turk, I hope he makes a full recovery, if I stuffed a toy with socks I think it would be wrecked in record time, like Marion says it will be like a kinder egg, a treat inside a treat - the gift that keeps on giving!
> I would but dirty socks in Turk - it will make him smell more appealing to Molly haha
> All our toys look like "dead Turk" mini Winnie the poo ended up in the bin yesterday


Poor Winnie Ruby looked confused standing there in the stuffing I'm guessing Ralph did it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

stuffing over the floor is a very familiar scene here too, the squeakers are good to pop in your pocket to have on walks. I must take some pictures of what's left of Dudley's toys, only have a couple left with various bits missing - well pheasant is really just a scrap of fabric now, trying to hang on till Christmas to re-stock, he still gets the occasional knotted sock to play with so not totally deprived!
I'm sure Turk will be better than new after his surgery.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Sausage string hits the dust.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Sausage string hits the dust.


Love the sausage string that's a smart toy never saw one like that before. Laughed at the missing noses and faces chewed off


----------

